# Pero tienes que.



## agx

He escuchado esta rareza dos veces, y ambas en dibujos animados. No me acuerdo de lo que se dijo antes pero me acuerdo de la clase de afirmación que se dijo, eso sí.

a) "No quiero hacerlo" (o lo que fuera)
b) "Pero, ¡tienes que!"

a) "No creo que puedas"
b) "Si tengo que, sí lo haré"

Este construcción me sorprendió por completo. Me sonó como si un angloparlante tratara de traducir "you have to!", cosas que podemos decir sin añadir lo que uno "tiene que" hacer.

Pero nunca lo he escuchado fuera de los dibujos animados. ¿Por qué no se usa en la vida real? ¿Suena a "calco de dibujo animado"?


----------



## Agró

agx said:


> He escuchado esta rareza dos veces, y ambas en dibujos animados. No me acuerdo de lo que se dijo antes pero me acuerdo de la clase de afirmación que se dijo, eso sí.
> 
> a) "No quiero hacerlo" (o lo que fuera)
> b) "Pero, ¡tienes que!"
> 
> a) "No creo que puedas"
> b) "Si tengo que, sí lo haré"
> 
> Este construcción me sorprendió por completo. Me sonó como si un angloparlante tratara de traducir "you have to!", cosas que podemos decir sin añadir lo que uno "tiene que" hacer.
> 
> Pero nunca lo he escuchado fuera de los dibujos animados. ¿Por qué no se usa en la vida real? ¿Suena a "calco de dibujo animado"?



Creo que el motivo es el que tú apuntas, una traducción literal de _You have to_, y que en español es incorrecta. Habría que completar la frase con _Pero tienes que *hacerlo*_ (o lo que sea).


----------



## Pinairun

agx said:


> . ¿Por qué no se usa en la vida real? ¿Suena a "calco de dibujo animado"?


 
Porque no es propio del español.
Y malo es que los niños aprendan a hablar así.


----------



## capitas

Yo creo que es una traducción literal de los dibujos animados. A veces ocurre en ciertos ámbitos que traducen directamente palabra por palabra (dibujos animados, películas, libros técnicos, etc), e incluso a veces utilizan el spanglish que dicen se habla en el sur de USA y norte de México.
Cuando estudiaba estadística, me costó mucho entender por qué aumentaba la "rata" de endeudamiento de algunos paises (del inglés, rate=tasa).


----------



## emm1366

No es habitual esta forma de hablar pero tampoco suena tan mal y no veo razón para enviarla al ostracismo.


----------



## duvija

Me animaría a decir que se usa, tanto como se usan otras formas de frases sin terminar. En general, en el habla rápida, no es necesario tener toda la cláusula. No es un vicio del español ni mucho menos. Claramente es del lenguaje hablado y no del escrito (digamos, yo lo uso en el escrito también, pero es cuestión de estilo).


----------



## capitas

Nunca he sido partidario de las reglas estrictas, pero aún estoy más en contra de que se admita cualquier cosa que se le ocurra a alguno de los hispanohablantes (si lo dejáramos en manos de los periodistas, sería la leche). Las traducciones y acepciones de otras lenguas (en este caso anglicismos) creo que solamente deberían incorporarse al idioma (y por lo tanto recomendarlas a los que lo aprenden de nuevo: niños y estudiantes) cuando su uso esté generalizado, por lo menos en una zona concreta. 
Y creo que este es el caso: yo creo que suena cuanto menos,extrañísimo:
¡Tengo que ir contigo al médico! 
¡Pero no quiero que!
¡Pero tengo que aunque tú no quieras!
¡Pero la última vez ya tenías que y al final no viniste!
¡Bueno, ya está bién! Tengo que  e iré!
A mí por lo menos me suena grotesco. Si alguien está de acuerdo en "removerlo" del idioma (¿sacudir la página del diccionario?), "¡TENDREMOS QUE!"


----------



## LeoLeo9

Creo que ese tipo de frases se usan pero no tan indiscriminadamente. 
-¡No quiero ir!
-Pero tienes que!!!
Es para hacer énfasis, pero no lo he visto u oído nunca en idoma "normal", es muy coloquial, en riñas o cosas así.
-¡Creí que había que hacerlo así!
-Tú lo has dicho, ¡creíste que!
Pero otros ejemplos que he visto no creo que se usen en español, a lo mejor como se ha indicado en malas traducciones: 
¡Tengo que ir contigo al médico! 
¡Pero no quiero que!


----------



## capitas

LeoLeo, creo que tienes razón: en casos muy particulares, muy familares y con tono de burla reproche.
¿Por qué lo tocaste?
Yo creía que ........
¡Creías que!¡creías que!. ¡No tenías que creer nada!.
Creo que es más una repetición de parte de lo que dice el otro que una estructura gramatical-coloquial en sí misma.
Te he traído una silla rota.
¡Silla rota!¡silla rota!. ¡No sé para qué quiero yo una silla rota!.
Y "Silla rota" no es una estructura gramatical correcta en sií misma.


Pero no es el uso del que hablábamos en los cartoon.


----------



## kulap45

Te aseguro que en España es totalmente incorrecto (no sé en América Latina) y jamás se utiliza así, necesitas completarla. 

"Pero, ¡tienes que hacerlo!"


----------



## LeoLeo9

Pues yo soy de España y sí que lo he oído y lo he usado como forma enfática, aunque creo que ya ha explicado Capitas que este no es el tema tratado, es otro tipo de uso.


----------



## kulap45

LeoLeo9 said:


> Pues yo soy de España y sí que lo he oído y lo he usado como forma enfática, aunque creo que ya ha explicado Capitas que este no es el tema tratado, es otro tipo de uso.



Pues si se usa en España no lo había oído en mi vida, quizá sea común en algunas zonas determinadas. Aún así sigue siendo gramaticalmente incorrecto, por ahora.


----------



## emm1366

En la película "Matrix", Neo dice a Morfeo: "¿Tratas de decir que podré detener las balas?" y Morfeo responde: "No Neo. Trato de decirte que el día que estés preparado, no tendrás que".

Me suena poético.


----------



## stretch

kulap45 said:


> Te aseguro que en España es totalmente incorrecto (no sé en América Latina) y jamás se utiliza así, necesitas completarla.
> 
> "Pero, ¡tienes que hacerlo!"



Never say "never." 


Aside from the others who HAVE heard this usage in Spain, I have also heard it, although not frequently, in Mexico.

Saludos.


----------



## LeoLeo9

En español también existe: Nunca digas nunca jamás, me ha parecido curioso!


----------



## dexterciyo

LeoLeo9 said:


> Creo que ese tipo de frases se usan pero no tan indiscriminadamente.
> -¡No quiero ir!
> -Pero tienes que!!!
> Es para hacer énfasis, pero no lo he visto u oído nunca en idoma "normal", es muy coloquial, en riñas o cosas así.
> -¡Creí que había que hacerlo así!
> -Tú lo has dicho, ¡creíste que!



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Agró

emm1366 said:


> Me suena poético.



A mí, patético (me suena, quiero decir).


----------



## capitas

Agró said:


> A mí, patético (me suena, quiero decir).


 
Patético, patético......, pero pateeeético.
Yo también he oido " Tienes de comerte el bacalado" (lo prometo. en vez de "tienes que comerte el bacalao") y no se me ocurriría decir a nadie ( y mucho menos a estudiantes de español) decirles que no solo se dice así en algunos sitios, sino que es correcto.


----------



## dexterciyo

capitas said:


> Patético, patético......, pero pateeeético.
> Yo también he oido " Tienes de comerte el bacalado" (lo prometo. en vez de "tienes que comerte el bacalao") y no se me ocurriría decir a nadie ( y mucho menos a estudiantes de español) decirles que no solo se dice así en algunos sitios, sino que es correcto.



Eso suena a influencia del portugués "ter de".  Pero este no es el tema que estamos tratando aquí.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Pero en este caso no utilizas mal ninguna preposición, ni ninguna palabra...sólo dejas de repetir algo que en el contexto está claro, as algo coloquial, reitero...no me parece para tanto! mucho menos patético...¿cuántas acciones más patéticas que esta aceptáis con naturalidad en vuestra vida diaria?


----------



## emm1366

capitas said:


> Patético, patético......, pero pateeeético.
> Yo también he oido " Tienes de comerte el bacalado" (lo prometo. en vez de "tienes que comerte el bacalao") y no se me ocurriría decir a nadie ( y mucho menos a estudiantes de español) decirles que no solo se dice así en algunos sitios, sino que es correcto.


No creo que las personas que hayan hecho estas traducciones sean iletradas. Tampoco sería fácil escribirlo sin ser un hispanohablante con suficiente cultura. El idioma debe permitir romper con algunas reglas. Si en expresiones análogas se permiten omitir palabras ¿por qué aquí no? 

Caso concreto:
A: "¿Por qué no presentaste el examen?"
B: ¿Debería?

A buen entendedor pocas palabras. No es necesario terminar de escribir lo que todos entendemos.

El verbo está implícito en el ejemplo dado (Hacer) y es comprensible. Talvez no sea gramaticalmente correcto pero tampoco es un error digno de azotes.


----------



## duvija

De acuerdo. El lenguaje hablado necesita muchísimos menos datos que el escrito. Por eso es tan complicado el tema 'tildes', que en el habla son perfectamente inútiles.

Y dentro del habla, también actúan la velocidad y el registro.


----------



## capitas

emm1366 said:


> No creo que las personas que hayan hecho estas traducciones sean iletradas. Tampoco sería fácil escribirlo sin ser un hispanohablante con suficiente cultura. El idioma debe permitir romper con algunas reglas. Si en expresiones análogas se permiten omitir palabras ¿por qué aquí no?
> 
> Caso concreto:
> A: "¿Por qué no presentaste el examen?"
> B: ¿Debería?
> 
> A buen entendedor pocas palabras. No es necesario terminar de escribir lo que todos entendemos.
> 
> El verbo está implícito en el ejemplo dado (Hacer) y es comprensible. Talvez no sea gramaticalmente correcto pero tampoco es un error digno de azotes.


Completamente de acuerdo. Yo lo único que apunto es que no debe alen tarse ese tipo de usos; sobre todo el ¿tienes que? por dos motivos: 
1.- No se usa en absoluto en español/castellano.
2.- El uso que se propone viene sólamente de la traducción literal del inglés.
Por cierto, el ejemplo que apuntas ¿debería?, no es aplicable, porque sí que se utiliza en el habla normal.


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Yo lo único que apunto es que no debe alen tarse ese tipo de usos; sobre todo el ¿tienes que? por dos motivos:
> 1.- No se usa en absoluto en español/castellano.
> 2.- El uso que se propone viene sólamente de la traducción literal del inglés.
> Por cierto, el ejemplo que apuntas ¿debería?, no es aplicable, porque sí que se utiliza en el habla normal.


 

1) sí se usa en español/castellano
2) no es traducción literal del inglés. (muchísimos idiomas independientemente del inglés, tienen reglas donde se da 'deletion' de palabras que son ya interpretables por haber sido dichas anteriormente)

No creo que nosotros debamos alentar o no el uso de algo tan coloquial.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I'm sorry, but I've been hearing that in—mainly—Mexican dubbings recently; "tienes que." is not correct Spanish, at least not two decades ago. We would resource to other verbal expression: "tocarle a uno [hacer algo]". Look:

—No quiero hacerlo.
—Pero ¡*te toca*!

—No creo que puedas.
—Si *me toca*, lo hago. _(Or: "_Si me tocare, lo haré_", but nobody speaks that way today)_

Saludos,


----------



## capitas

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry, but I've been hearing that in—mainly—Mexican dubbings recently; "tienes que." is not correct Spanish, at least not two decades ago. We would resource to other verbal expression: "tocarle a uno [hacer algo]". Look:
> 
> —No quiero hacerlo.
> —Pero ¡*te toca*!
> 
> —No creo que puedas.
> —Si *me toca*, lo hago. _(Or: "_Si me tocare, lo haré_", but nobody speaks that way today)_
> 
> Saludos,


 
Milton:
El hecho de que exista la elipsis en muchas formas de expresión, tanto orales como en algunos casos escritas, no implica que cada uno pueda omitir la parte del lenguaje que estime necesario en cada momento.
La cuestión no está en omitir/repetir o no la parte no necesaria del mensaje, sino en qué parte del mensaje se omite/repite.
Tocar (tocarle a alguien algo) se utiliza con omisión muy a menudo:
-¿A quién le toca?-. 
-Te toca a tí-.
-No, a mí no me toca. Ya me tocó ayer.-
Pero con verbos que utilizan nexos (conjunciones y/o preposiciones), la elipsis se hace de una forma determinada y no de otra; el nexo no se repite:
-¿Quieres que Juan venga?-. -No lo sé.- .-Bueno, ¿Quieres o no?-.
Es perfectamente normal, y gramaticalmente correcto, y sobre todo habitual.
Si la última contestación fuera: .- Bueno ¿quieres que o no que?- la construcción no sería normal/habitual, y desde mi punto de vista, tampoco correcta.


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> Milton:
> El hecho de que exista la elipsis en muchas formas de expresión, tanto orales como en algunos casos escritas, no implica que cada uno pueda omitir la parte del lenguaje que estime necesario en cada momento. *(De acuerdo)*
> 
> La cuestión no está en omitir/repetir o no la parte no necesaria del mensaje, sino en qué parte del mensaje se omite/repite.
> 
> Tocar (tocarle a alguien algo) se utiliza con omisión muy a menudo:
> -¿A quién le toca?-.
> -Te toca a tí-.  *(A tí)*
> -No, a mí no me toca. Ya me tocó ayer.-*(No, a mí no. Ya ...)*
> 
> Pero con verbos que utilizan nexos (conjunciones y/o preposiciones), la elipsis se hace de una forma determinada y no de otra; el nexo no se repite:
> -¿Quieres que Juan venga?-. -No lo sé.- .-Bueno, ¿Quieres o no?-.
> Es perfectamente normal, y gramaticalmente correcto, y sobre todo habitual.
> Si la última contestación fuera: .- Bueno ¿quieres que o no que?- la construcción no sería normal/habitual, y desde mi punto de vista, tampoco correcta.


 
*"Quieres que sí o que no", me suena cómodo.*


----------



## capitas

dubija: Quieres que sí o que no, suena bien. Quieres que, no suena bien.


----------



## Garz

> a) "No quiero hacerlo" (o lo que fuera)
> b) "Pero, ¡tienes que!"
> 
> a) "No creo que puedas"
> b) "Si tengo que, sí lo haré"



Creo que no hay espacio para el debate. En mi modesta opinión, es absolutamente incorrecto.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Anyway, no sentence in Spanish—even when being an ellipsis—should en in "que" or any other conjunction or in a preposition, unless expressingly being an incomplete sentence ending with suspension dots: Tienes que...

Regards,


----------

